# duck boat painting project



## PSEARCHER (Dec 5, 2011)

Me and my buddy are repainting my duck boat and this is what we got sofar 
Before





after base coat 
http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae159/jeffrey1965/IMG_20111204_173958.jpg[/
IMG]
[IMG]http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae159/jeffrey1965/IMG_20111204_154211.jpg



Liner from a spray can


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2011)

Good Job.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's the base coat,sorry.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool! Looks like mine when I started. But I did tape the steering wheel off.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah we started to not paint the steering wheel ,but changed our minds!! Wanted to paint some tonight,but its raining .


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine before blind was put on. But I worked on it all summer taking my time. The frame has had some stability issues. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 6, 2011)

Come to think of it. That's a pretty good size motor on your boat. What size?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 6, 2011)

*mine*

new paint


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 6, 2011)

Those boats look good. Good job on the camo!

Anybody ever convert an older Bass Tracker to a duck boat? I have a 89 model that I refloored, redecked and recarpeted a few of years ago before I found this glorious addiction called duck hunting. Several friends have told me it's too nice to tear apart... that I should just sell it and buy a duck boat. But from what I've seen I don't think I could get anything comparable to size for what I could sell my current boat for. Any ideas?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 6, 2011)

fat albert my boat is a tracker


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 6, 2011)

Mag... I guess I wasn't looking close enough! Yours is a newer model than mine. It looks good... definitely makes me want to wade on in on this project. I was wondering about swapping my motor and steering console for a smaller tiller steer. Of course I would have to tear out my back deck area... but I was wanting to open the floor area up more. Any ideas? Good or bad idea?


----------



## PSEARCHER (Dec 6, 2011)

Gdaagent ,it's a Suzuki 40 four stroke on the back. It's a little big,but i have a buddy building me pods for the back.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 6, 2011)

Fat Albert said:


> Mag... I guess I wasn't looking close enough! Yours is a newer model than mine. It looks good... definitely makes me want to wade on in on this project. I was wondering about swapping my motor and steering console for a smaller tiller steer. Of course I would have to tear out my back deck area... but I was wanting to open the floor area up more. Any ideas? Good or bad idea?



You'll regret the tiller steer. Borrowed one last year and hated it. Bought the one I have with a steering wheel. It doesn't bother me one bit. My motor is a Yamaha 60 w/trim. I just trim up in shallow water or let my transom mount trollin motor down and keep on keepin' on.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 6, 2011)

Fat Albert said:


> Mag... I guess I wasn't looking close enough! Yours is a newer model than mine. It looks good... definitely makes me want to wade on in on this project. I was wondering about swapping my motor and steering console for a smaller tiller steer. Of course I would have to tear out my back deck area... but I was wanting to open the floor area up more. Any ideas? Good or bad idea?



That's what I did.  Took the back deck off and replaced the 40hp outboard with a 23hp surface drive mud motor.  I took out the steering console and live well to open it up and love it.  Much better for duck hunting IMO


----------



## PSEARCHER (Dec 6, 2011)

*New pics from tonight,what you think?*

From tonight 





close up.


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fat Albert said:


> Those boats look good. Good job on the camo!
> 
> Anybody ever convert an older Bass Tracker to a duck boat? I have a 89 model that I refloored, redecked and recarpeted a few of years ago before I found this glorious addiction called duck hunting. Several friends have told me it's too nice to tear apart... that I should just sell it and buy a duck boat. But from what I've seen I don't think I could get anything comparable to size for what I could sell my current boat for. Any ideas?



all day 84 bass tracker 60 mariner


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 7, 2011)

Lipripr, do you have any pics of your conversion? How hard was it to tear out the back deck? what did you build seating or is it one of those stand up jobs? oops... too many questions again.

And Ducksmaker... I'd never thought that was a few years older than mine! You did a good job with it for sure. Did you resurface the decking? I'm thinking of rhino lining or something along those lines when I take the carpet out.

Gdaagent... I've worried about that. But I really want more floor room and that steering console just clogs it all up. Also I'm worried about my hydraulic trim on the rivers. I've heard they don't handle logs and junk as well as a smaller tiller steer would. And I sure can't afford to work on hydraulics right now!


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess its a comfort thing. I have no problem with the steering console. I never have to get up. I sit on the bench right behind it. I let others do the majority of the moving around and setting things up on the other end.

At times, I may have to ease up to see where I'm goin.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 8, 2011)

Man Gdaagent, that sounds like quite the deal you got going on there!


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 8, 2011)

Them young boys want to go, they gotta earn it. I bought the boat and fixed it up myself. I drive my truck and put my gas in the boat. I can put my end of the blind up sitting down. They worry about the other end. They put out decoys.

One young man went last Saturday morning. Didn't help do anything. Just wanted his gun. Well, he won't be going back.

Did I say that I also decide who goes?


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha! Totally agree!


----------

